# Is Muscle-depot legit?



## ROB (Jan 26, 2020)

Please note, I did search previous posts for muscle depot and found one but it was 2 years ago and all the positive reviews seemed to be from guys who just joined. Now that a couple years have passed I'm wondering if any guys who've  been  on here a while have had experience or no others who've had with muscle depot and can help me out.
I ordered Enanthate, deca, Winstrol, arimidex, and nolvadex. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## CJ (Jan 26, 2020)

Hopefully, since you already ordered a bunch from them.  :32 (18):


----------



## simplesteve (Jan 26, 2020)

ROB said:


> Please note, I did search previous posts for muscle depot and found one but it was 2 years ago and all the positive reviews seemed to be from guys who just joined. Now that a couple years have passed I'm wondering if any guys who've  been  on here a while have had experience or no others who've had with muscle depot and can help me out.
> I ordered Enanthate, deca, Winstrol, arimidex, and nolvadex.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated





Well since you have already ordered , let us know the outcome.


----------



## ROB (Jan 26, 2020)

I will let you guys know..
Started the test and deca a week ago so to soon to tell on those and waiting till week 3 to start Winstrol. 
I saw another post here where sis labs was reviewed and some people said their injectables were good but not the orals..as much as I'd be happy to have at least some legit gear from muscle depot,  it would really suck to not know if the arimidex and nolvadex( more so than the Winstrol) were fake and not realize till I very much needed them. 
Thats why I posted this, to see if anyone has actual knowledge of this company. 
Thanks


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 26, 2020)

I wonder if I can eat this pretty blue frog? Maybe I will eat it then ask the natives afterwards. Dies


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 27, 2020)

My recommendation albeit a bit late ... would be to research 1st then make your purchasing decision ...

I have never heard of them but know that Home Depot is awesome .. hope that helps!


----------



## ROB (Jan 27, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I wonder if I can eat this pretty blue frog? Maybe I will eat it then ask the natives afterwards. Dies



Point taken


----------



## Deadhead (Jan 27, 2020)

Bit the pooch on that one eyy


----------



## ROB (Jan 27, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> Bit the pooch on that one eyy



You say that why? Because I didn't get offended and retaliate when what he said was valid...That's not why I came on here.
Its been years since I've done a cycle and in the past I knew ppl to get it from. Unfortunately, I no longer know anyone.
So now I'm dealing with the internet for the 1st time to get it from. 
I did look for reviews of this company. I found a number of them. However, they were general searches. They were positive...I didn't think to come onto a forum until after to research. In hindsight, I would have done this differently. 
But, maybe you're that guy who claims to have never made a mistake in this game, while all the top pro bodybuilders admit they've made plenty along the way.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 27, 2020)

ROB said:


> You say that why? Because I didn't get offended and retaliate when what he said was valid...That's not why I came on here.
> Its been years since I've done a cycle and in the past I knew ppl to get it from. Unfortunately, I no longer know anyone.
> So now I'm dealing with the internet for the 1st time.
> I did look for reviews of this company. I found a number of them. However, they were general searches. They were positive...I didn't think to come onto a forum until after to research. In hindsight, I would have done this differently.
> But, maybe you're that guy who claims to have never made a mistake in this game, while all the top pro bodybuilders admit they've made plenty along the way.



Dont get pissy, hes right.


----------



## ROB (Jan 27, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> Dont get pissy, hes right.



Apparently its lost on you in the difference of not sitting back when someone makes a disrespectful and unnecessary comment vs getting pissy.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 28, 2020)

Or you could take the advice and shut the **** up


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 28, 2020)

dont get your panties all in a bunch rob..You already made the order so not much help will actually be helpful..Let us know how your experience with the site and gear works out for u..Make a intro thread and introduce yourself to the board


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 28, 2020)

if you got the products my bet its real stuff

if someone is gunna rip you off over the internet

why would they even bother sending you anything ?


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Jan 30, 2020)

I just came across this thread on here (3 years later).  Muscle-Depot is still up on the internet.  Would love to know if Rob ever got his gear.


----------



## ROB (Jan 30, 2020)

I want to apologize to Deadhead and Straght30weight. My responses to you both were hotheaded and immature. 
Not the way I want to start things off on here.
I just started my 3rd week of the injectables, deca and enanthate. 
 Have an order to get total test level checked. Was gonna do that tomorrow. Should that be enough time to show if they're fully elevated (in hopes that its real)  asking cuz I know it can take a few weeks for those to kick in so didn't know if I should wait a little longer.


----------



## Trump (Jan 30, 2020)

good man, I have done similar and apologised and it was forgotten about. I am sure the same will happen here



ROB said:


> I want to apologize to Deadhead and Straght30weight. My responses to you both were hotheaded and immature.
> Not the way I want to start things off on here.
> I just started my 3rd week of the injectables, deca and enanthate.
> Have an order to get total test level checked. Was gonna do that tomorrow. Should that be enough time to show if they're fully elevated (in hopes that its real)  asking cuz I know it can take a few weeks for those to kick in so didn't know if I should wait a little longer.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 30, 2020)

ROB said:


> I want to apologize to Deadhead and Straght30weight. My responses to you both were hotheaded and immature.
> Not the way I want to start things off on here.
> I just started my 3rd week of the injectables, deca and enanthate.
> Have an order to get total test level checked. Was gonna do that tomorrow. Should that be enough time to show if they're fully elevated (in hopes that its real)  asking cuz I know it can take a few weeks for those to kick in so didn't know if I should wait a little longer.


There yah go. Good attitude. Stick around, this is a great place.


----------



## ROB (Jan 31, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> There yah go. Good attitude. Stick around, this is a great place.



Appreciate that man. Will do.


----------



## simplesteve (Jan 31, 2020)

Mister Slicksta said:


> I just came across this thread on here (3 years later).  Muscle-Depot is still up on the internet.  Would love to know if Rob ever got his gear.



Did you hit a time portal, it's been like 3 days ..


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 31, 2020)

simplesteve55021 said:


> Did you hit a time portal, it's been like 3 days ..



I'll have what he's having :32 (19):


----------



## Trump (Jan 31, 2020)

I think he means 3 years ago they where about and they still going 



simplesteve55021 said:


> Did you hit a time portal, it's been like 3 days ..


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Jan 31, 2020)

Yeah my bad.  I thought it said 2017.  haha.  Im a newbie.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 31, 2020)

ROB said:


> I want to apologize to Deadhead and Straght30weight. My responses to you both were hotheaded and immature.
> Not the way I want to start things off on here.
> I just started my 3rd week of the injectables, deca and enanthate.
> Have an order to get total test level checked. Was gonna do that tomorrow. Should that be enough time to show if they're fully elevated (in hopes that its real)  asking cuz I know it can take a few weeks for those to kick in so didn't know if I should wait a little longer.



I would wait about 4-5 weeks before getting bloods. 

Props to you for sticking around and apologizing. We have all said shit out of line when we get mad. Stick around.


----------



## ROB (Jan 31, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I would wait about 4-5 weeks before getting bloods.
> 
> Props to you for sticking around and apologizing. We have all said shit out of line when we get mad. Stick around.



Thanks man, I definitely will stay on here 
And I will take your advice and wait till then to get bloodwork.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Feb 5, 2020)

Curious if they came through for you or not...


----------



## ROB (Feb 6, 2020)

Mister Slicksta said:


> Curious if they came through for you or not...



I'm into my 4th week now and I've run same compounds same dosages more than once before and I've always felt it hit me third week. I'm sure in those cases it was the test more than the Deca that early on but anyways...I've always gotten my gear from people I've known well and trusted in the past. That was years ago and have lost touch. I've never had to deal with this online headache/gamble.
Unfortunately I'm only feeling slight effects which tells me this is pretty underdosed. Wish I had better news.


----------



## Beefbuffcake (Feb 7, 2020)

Bruh. Brew your own gear until you find a reliable source. All you need to do is castrate 2 cats and one dog and blend the nuts in a blender then viola! Be sure to filter extensively before injecting. If you’re running a bulking cycle then it’s 2 dogs and just 1 cat. Hope this helps.


----------



## Maijah (Feb 7, 2020)

Trust your source or stay natty


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Feb 18, 2020)

ROB said:


> Please note, I did search previous posts for muscle depot and found one but it was 2 years ago and all the positive reviews seemed to be from guys who just joined. Now that a couple years have passed I'm wondering if any guys who've  been  on here a while have had experience or no others who've had with muscle depot and can help me out.
> I ordered Enanthate, deca, Winstrol, arimidex, and nolvadex.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated



Curious if Muscle Depot came through for you Rob?


----------

